# Headband Earwarmers



## Petrannya (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi There,
My name is Robin and I'm new to this forum, well any Forum actually  I was wondering if anyone has seen a pattern for ear warmers that look like a headband and button at the back. They are about 6 to 8 inches at the top of the head and decrease to about 1.5 at the back where it buttons together. If anyone knows where I could find a pattern for one I would love it if you would share it with me  Thanks so much.

Looking forward to reading all of you,
Robin


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum ; i don't have the pattern your looking for; but i'm sure someone will have one for you !!


----------



## k-tchr (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a site you may want to check out. I want to make this, but haven't had the time yet. Hope this helps! http://tmatthewsfineart.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-knitting-pattern-headband-ear.html


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you see the post that some had that they put ear phones(ear buds) inside the knitting so you can listen to your music while you have headband on.
chags


----------



## Petrannya (Mar 7, 2011)

No I didn't see it could you direct me to it? and thanks so much for the reply


----------



## Petrannya (Mar 7, 2011)

OH my gosh that is exactly it ty so much  Here is a pic of some felting that I did.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/PATTcalorimetry.html

I think this is what you are looking for.


----------



## NancyZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi! I think courier770
gave you the perfect pattern you were looking for,but I'm attaching 2 other headband patterns. Don't know if you can use them or not. Good Luck!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have made this (the Calorimetry) 3 times and love it! It's fun to do and people love them!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm Cindy and you can get the pattern free at 
tmatthews.com You'll love it!


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

too cute would it be possible to get this pattern


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

go to tmatthews fine art.com (no spaces) and the pattern is free


----------



## culshafer (Jan 16, 2011)

you know when i put in the reply thought it would be it under the hat, not at the end. would love to have that hat patter


----------



## babsip (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome, i think the best place to find something like thi is to go to ravelry. Im sure you will enjoy and find many pattern there.


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

k-tchr said:


> Here is a site you may want to check out. I want to make this, but haven't had the time yet. Hope this helps! http://tmatthewsfineart.blogspot.com/2010/01/free-knitting-pattern-headband-ear.html


I used this pattern many times, here are a couple of pictures of my finished headbands.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Robin, I believe I found a pattern similar to this at "ravalry", give it a try!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

So pretty! Thanks for sharing! I'll have to try a couple of these. I've bookmarked the sites.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

other links for headband
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/knit-headband-crochet-flower
http://krafty-katie.blogspot.com/2010/02/knit-flower-headband.html
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-flower-headband
Hope these help,Cside


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## marlise (Feb 23, 2011)

www.etsy.com also has patterns for these.

Marlise



Petrannya said:


> Hi There,
> My name is Robin and I'm new to this forum, well any Forum actually  I was wondering if anyone has seen a pattern for ear warmers that look like a headband and button at the back. They are about 6 to 8 inches at the top of the head and decrease to about 1.5 at the back where it buttons together. If anyone knows where I could find a pattern for one I would love it if you would share it with me  Thanks so much.
> 
> Looking forward to reading all of you,
> Robin


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats the one I use!!! It is great!!!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Now, you all have done it again! Someting else to put on my list of things I want to make. LOL I have to adjust these to my head. (I have a small child size head.) I wear child size frames in my glasses. Or used to when I had to wear prescriptions. Now I just wear readers and they are on the tip of my nose. LOL I do have to bend the ear pieces to wrap around my ears so they don't stick out. LOL

I think I will be making lots of these for my daughters and grand daughters. I have 3 daughters, counting the DIL, and 6 grand daughters. (9 grandsons). Needless to say, Christmas is fun and expensive! =)


----------



## NancyZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, Debbie, you are right, these would make great gifts. I had printed this pattern offline about 4 years ago and forgot about it. My youngest daughter asked me to make her something to keep her ears warm while she's jogging then it warmed up a few days later, so I never made it. And...I know its just March, but Christmas will be here before we know it and every year starting November, I'm knitting like a crazy person to make gifts for Christmas! I vowed this year that I wouldn't do that again and just make things through the year.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Robin, I just finished an earwarmer for my G'daughter. If you like try looking up "cozy garter-stitch ear warmer", - click on knitting basics 1 & #8211, that should bring it up. I found it easy to do.

Also K-tchr, the other earwarmers you posted are really cute, I couldn't find them on the website you posted. I love the cable on that one, you probably are just talented enough to have added that yourself.
jdb


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

are the flowers knit as well? I LOVE these and now my 5 yr old would too, can you share the pattern or tips to an ambitious newbie?
On a side note, I'm on my 2nd to last skein on a blanket I am making as a surprise for a friend due this month with her second. I'll post when done!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

oops, my browser window is small so it didn't show the top with pattern links.


----------



## jdb (Mar 6, 2011)

The ear warmer was knit but the flowers were crochet. I find that the crochet flowers are much easier & faster.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL Nancy, I thought I was one of the very few that started making Christmas early. I never have enough time to get all I want to make made, do I start earlier every year and still don't get it all done. LOL


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess I'll have to stick with my plan to learn to crochet thi summer so I can make these for my DDs for this winter. What do you all think..... make it in boyish colors and add like a skull or bone or something like that so its macho. Think it'd still be to girly of an item- the earwarmer that is?


----------



## DeeMae (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Prosas,
I am new to the forum and just viewed your headbands! My granddaughters (and friends) love them and asked me to make some. I have the pattern for the navy and teal one, but love the other two in white I believe. Could you tell me where you found those patterns. I have knit for years, but not good at making changes to patterns and definitely not making my own pattern.
Thanks so much, DeeMae


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if your talking about the picture of my scarf, headband/earwarmers and hat in maroon and gray, or someone elses, but no the flowers are crochet. I didn't know how to knit a flower.
peggy


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I love all of it!!!!


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a terrible time crocheting my flowers, I couldn't find a pattern I liked so I winged it.
peggy


----------



## milly b (Feb 21, 2011)

a big thanks to you ;; I have looking for this pattern ;; It is so much easier than the one i found .. they are great


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Peggy, I can do flowers in crochet also, (without a pattern that is) but no two look alike. LOL Last one I made I used a steel hook and bedspread weight thread. It is going on a bridal garter for my grand daughter. I still need to get some blue ribbon and some elastic to finish it up. No hurry though. They haven't set a date that I know of. I just want to be ready when they do set a date. LOL I have also been looking into making a ringt bearer's pillow. Will have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I love these! The colors you chose make a nice combo. Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## normaXS (Feb 28, 2011)

Headbands are very popular this year. There is a pattern @ www.nitty.com You can search Calorimetry to find it. 

I had hoped to make several this year but haven't made it yet.

Norma


----------



## DeeMae (Jan 26, 2011)

I am DeeMae and posted for the first and not sure I did it correctly. So, just in case, I would like to find the two white headband patterns you showed. I have the navy and the teal one. Yours are lovely and look so well done. Maybe this is the right way this time.
Thanks,
DeeMae


----------



## NancyZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Well today is the start of Lent, so I think that is what I'm going to do for Lent, start making presents for Christmas now! ONe of my sons is getting married April 9th so the first of the year I already gave up everything to try to lose weight by then! So I'll add something to do instead of give up. I know, I'm crazy!

sorry, I tought this would reply under Debbie's reply. This is all new to me!


----------



## NancyZ (Mar 8, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> LOL Nancy, I thought I was one of the very few that started making Christmas early. I never have enough time to get all I want to make made, do I start earlier every year and still don't get it all done. LOL


Well today is the start of Lent, so I think that is what I'm going to do for Lent, start making presents for Christmas now! ONe of my sons is getting married April 9th so the first of the year I already gave up everything to try to lose weight by then! So I'll add something to do instead of give up. I know, I'm crazy!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nancy Z 


NancyZ said:


> Well today is the start of Lent, so I think that is what I'm going to do for Lent, start making presents for Christmas now! ONe of my sons is getting married April 9th so the first of the year I already gave up everything to try to lose weight by then! So I'll add something to do instead of give up. I know, I'm crazy!
> 
> sorry, I tought this would reply under Debbie's reply. This is all new to me!


If you look at the bottom of this post you will see "quote reply" If you click that it will embed the original post in a box you can type in, you just type below it. if you click "reply" you post will go to the bottom of the thread but wont have that obvious link to another post. "quote reply" will be at the end of the thread too, but readers can see what it applies to.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am going to start Christmas gifts soon too!


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Nancy
Good for you on trying to lose weight! I need to lose weight too. But I need to lose about 20-25 pounds. I know that doesn't sound like a lot to some of you, but to me it seems like a lot! Especially since I am 5' 5" and used to weigh 97 pounds.

Congrats on getting a new DIL! Sometimes they are as good as daughters! =) Well, mine is anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like your idea of starting to make Christmas presents now (for Lent). And you are giving up something....your time and love! I'm going to copy you and do the same!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> Nancy Z
> 
> 
> NancyZ said:
> ...


Thanks for this information! I wondered what quote reply did!


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

What kind of yarn do you use for headbands? Does it need to have stretch to it
Chags


----------



## normaXS (Feb 28, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> Nancy
> Good for you on trying to lose weight! I need to lose weight too. But I need to lose about 20-25 pounds. I know that doesn't sound like a lot to some of you, but to me it seems like a lot! Especially since I am 5' 5" and used to weigh 97 pounds.
> 
> Congrats on getting a new DIL! Sometimes they are as good as daughters! =) Well, mine is anyway.


This isn't about knitting but had to comment about DIL. I have only sons but they brought me great daughters.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I plan to get it done on time this year sometimes I think I need to start on Dec 26 instead of shopping. These will make great gifts for those who walk or run .


----------



## NancyZ (Mar 8, 2011)

normaXS said:


> Debbie J said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy
> ...


Thanks, girls! I couldn't love this girl anymore if I had given birth to her! Looking forward to the years ahead! Let's get knitting! I'm going to be ready for Christmas this year!


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

DeeMae said:


> Hi Prosas,
> I am new to the forum and just viewed your headbands! My granddaughters (and friends) love them and asked me to make some. I have the pattern for the navy and teal one, but love the other two in white I believe. Could you tell me where you found those patterns. I have knit for years, but not good at making changes to patterns and definitely not making my own pattern.
> Thanks so much, DeeMae


I don't remember if I found them on RAVELRY.COM or on KNITTINGPATTERNCENTRAL.COM these two are my favorite sites as you can find lots of free patterns.


----------



## sandrakjb (Feb 16, 2011)

was at Mall of America earlier this week & saw a kiosk with these very headbands. I wanted to try to knit one. When I checked in on this site here you were. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## prosas (Jan 26, 2011)

sandrakjb said:


> was at Mall of America earlier this week & saw a kiosk with these very headbands. I wanted to try to knit one. When I checked in on this site here you were. Thanks a bunch!


You are welcome, good luck and happy knitting.


----------



## DeeMae (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the sites, I am on my way there.


----------



## sarah (Jan 22, 2011)

I Found a really pretty pattern on red hearts website under accessories. hope this is what you r looking for.


----------



## mcrunk (Feb 17, 2011)

chags,

I just use regular aqylic, unless i know they're allergic.
Has worked fine. I make mine about 16" for an adult female.

Good Luck
Myra


----------

